# Cherche is Dead... I love you baby, rest in peace...



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm really sad right now... I just wanted to let you guys know. We woke up this morning and Cherche was dead... What looked to be popeye really didn't look that bad, I can only assume he's been really sick since we got him from the petstore. He had clamped fins when we bought him a couple of weeks prior. If he'd shown more signs of sickness we probably would have gotten the medicine sooner. Now one of our other fish is clamping, hopefully when we get the medicine he'll get better. I am also sorry to announce that one of our other fish is dead, we also have and injured molly who got attack by his rival who's pretty close to not making it. I'm really sad right now, so I apologize if I seem down on my responses on here. In fact I'm tearing up right now. Lol. Anyway, may our babies rest in peace, and hopefully my other little guy will make it. Hopefully. My mother says we might go to the petstore again to find me a new little friend to help ease the pain. So, we might just do that soon. Anyway, thank you all for the help concern Cherche's sickness, I'm sure if we could have treated him sooner he'd be thankful too. (,:')


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Update; the molly has died. ),:'(


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

We should figure out why this is happening.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, no! I'm sorry about your fish, Auburn. May they swim in peace.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I do feel for you, btw.


----------



## keo071987 (May 4, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that i just got done reading the other thread about the troubles you were having i wish i could have given some kind of advice.


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you all. And to isochronism; two of the fish were sick when we got them while the molly was attack by another molly in his community tank. And to Feng, I also hope the SIP/RIP. To keo, it's alright, they say it happens in threes anyway. I just hope they have a nice place to be now. (,:')


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you. (,:')


----------

